# My theory for leaky gas and strategy for lowering it's effects



## fodmapsnah (Jun 7, 2019)

I've had leaky gas for a looong time now and luckily I have the internet or I would have never changed my diet and the gas would be way worse. It's still pretty bad, but at least it's controlled.

Clearly we have some sort of gut imbalance or physical problem with our guts, probably a combination of both. I'll put out my theory as to how my leaky gas occurs and see if it matches any of yours.

Symptoms

-Feeling like there is gas in my rectum all the time

-Smelling bad (duh)

-Almost never having fully formed bms

-Gassy if I don't restrict my diet

-Barely digesting anything

For me the main issue is the gas. Really the bad shits don't bother me too much, but the gas is a killer. It's constant and I can never tell if its coming out or not.

My hypothesis: I used to hold in my shits as a kid for a long period of time and had an awful diet of mostly sugary and processed foods. I think this had a twofold effect. One, it damaged the nerves in my colon and made it hard for me to evacuate my bowels and two it changed my gut bacteria permanently.

What I think happened after that is that it made it hard for me to digest food properly and thus what happens is undigested food comes into my colon and rectum and the bad bacteria feast on it without me detecting any gas, thus causing the smell.

My Strategy:

This may sound crazy or stupid but I think we all understand the lengths we would go to to stop this shit. So I used my finger to dig shit out of my rectum (hey, its a bowel disorder, sue me) and I found that whenever I was gassy or leaking gas particularly badly there was either soft or hardened stool in my rectum and when I put in in the toilet gas bubbles emerged. I couldn't feel them in my rectum at times but felt a hot sensation on my anus indicating I was leaking the gas. When I removed the stool from my rectum the hot feeling and uncomfortable gassy sensation went away. Not sure if the smell did. I also eat a really small diet and low sulfur as well. It makes me feel like shit but I'd rather restrict my diet than have really bad leaky gas.

Whenever I eat food with skin I see it in my stool and wheat or food with a lot of fiber usually sits in my rectum, soft, and then hardens after a while and comes out.

I feel completely fucked tbh. I don't even know if my low sulfur diet is working at all and based on the reactions I get I don't think it is. My issue is that I'm scared to try new diets because I'm afraid my leaky gas will get worse and I'm working in a room with a bunch of other people so I can't really afford a single bad day.

My ideas going forward:

Clearly the issue is multifaceted but I think eating easily digested food may be an answer as well as trying probiotics and digestive enzymes. But honestly I'm probably going to scrap by on a low sulfur diet until I collapse from malnourishment lmao. For food I'm going to try soluble fiber like boiled potatoes and oatmeal but it just ends up a gooey mess in my rectum and then gas when it sits there too long.

Oh yeah bentyl helped a little so I probably have spastic colon

Thoughts? Am I approaching this totally the wrong way? Also some diet information would be much appreciated.


----------



## SeakingRelief (Jun 27, 2019)

Your right on the money when you said you held it in as a kid and ate alit of junk. I did too..i suspect that is the reasin i hsve theses problems.
I work in an office and recently my bowels have gotten better by eating veggies(cooked) and nuts. Also drinking plenty of water. I still have leaky vas.. But the stink has gone down considerably. I also take probiotics.
Im also scared to eat anything but farlic that has an odor to it for fear it will cause my gas to stink.
Ive also felt the burning sensations and thought i had not fuly evacuated my bowel, even though i use enemas.


----------



## lone_wolf777 (Dec 20, 2017)

Good points. Sorry I have no suggestions or answers but this post was very relatable. As a kid, I also ate ridiculous amounts of junk food while giving little consideration to bowel movements. It's weird because I'm guessing 99.999% of people are guilty of this as well. Maybe we're just the lucky ones to suffer these side effects.

Another thing I've noticed is that I have psoriasis. Which according to some research, could be linked to digestive problems. Maybe I'm reaching here, but your gut bacteria theory connects the dots better than any doctor I've ever seen. My gastroenterologist took one look and referred me to a dermatologist. Merely dismissing it as a harmless skin condition.

You also mentioned digging stool from your rectum. I've tried that as well and one time it backfired quite horribly. It made my leaky gas so much worse until I sat down and had a proper bowel movement. Actually, I haven't done it since. Sorry for the gross details, but this seemed like the perfect time to mention my poo digging experience. Hopefully it's relevant somehow.


----------

